# Months as MBTI types?



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm not sure if such thread already exists on this site, but here we go:
.
January - INTJ
February - INFP
March - INFJ
April - ENFP
May - INTP
June - ENTJ
July - IxFJ
August - ExTJ
September - ISTJ / INTP
October - ENFJ
November - ISFP
December - xSTP


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Idk, but if we were to do functions as worlds from Super Mario Bros 3 then:

World 1: Si
World 2: Ni
World 3: Fi
World 4: Fe
World 5: Ne
World 6: Ti
World 7: Se
World 8: Te


----------



## Agnes2 (Jan 19, 2014)

I live in Estonia where the winter lasts from October until March, so just keep that in mind 

January - INTJ
February - ISTP
March - INFJ
April - ENFP
May - ESFP
June - ESFJ
July - ESTP
August - ENFJ
September - ISFJ
October - INTP
November - ISFP
December - ISTJ


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

American POV here

Jan - ISTJ - Trying to follow resolutions/track progress/etc, cold and solitary
Feb - INFP - Cutesy valentine's day stuff, hopeful thinking w/groundhog day
March - INFJ - My type, my birthday month, my rules okay
April - ISFP - Beginning the feeling of spring, new leaves, flowers, pretty stuff
May - ISTP - Jaded w/spring already, finals, still nice weather
June - ENFP - School year ends- excitement around the idea of summer 
July - ESFP - Fun summer vacations and whatnot
Aug - ESFJ - Return to school/routine and tradition, but also a lil summery
Sept - ISFJ - Less summery than august, completely back to routine now
Oct - INTP - Spooky
Nov - ESTJ - Thanksgiving rituals where u gotta see all your crappy family amiright
Dec - ENFJ - Holidays w/family again but more cute and festive


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know but December/January to me is like one big Ne/Si axis. 

December is just so fun. The weather is unpredictable, I make zero plans for the Holidays, I just randomly visit people, go where I'm invited. Then I like to dream about how different the next year will be, all the exciting life changes that are possibly coming my way.

5 days into January and I realize it's back to work, another cold ass predictable winter, and I have my Holiday credit card to pay off.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

This is about the same as the astrology/mbti thing.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hmmm...

Cold =Fires- Indoor or outdoor
Hot= Water and less clothes (none if I am tanning and can get away with it *smirks*)

I am not sure if that is month or type related. Pick one for me for each month : )


----------

